# Another Underground Reservoir Sept 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello All, 

My third and final report from me today! 

No history whatsoever im afraid, but an interesting and peaceful solo explore this was. 

There were two different ladders that led into different reservoirs, the first ladder i must say was very dodgy, wobbling all over the place when i went down it for bout 25 feet!

I really enjoyed this place and spent just over an hour there


IMG_1975 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1986 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1992 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_1999 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2003 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2017 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2019 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2021 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2036 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2037 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ressy by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Like the look of that, nice one


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Rick! Yeah, i really enjoyed myself down there i must say


----------



## skankypants (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice one shag


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers Martin


----------



## brickworx (Sep 17, 2014)

Great place and nice pics...like the multiple puzzle pieces sat in a row shot  Nice.

The reverb is mad in there eh? You are brave doing the round resi, that vertical ladder is scaaary!

Little bit of history within my report on this place if you are interested.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Great place and nice pics...like the multiple puzzle pieces sat in a row shot  Nice.
> 
> The reverb is mad in there eh? You are brave doing the round resi, that vertical ladder is scaaary!
> 
> Little bit of history within my report on this place if you are interested.



Yeah, the reverb is mad, i got an email on my iphone down there and it just kept on echoing, from that tiny sound!! 

Yeah, i done the round ressy first, that ladder was scary!

Ahh cool, ill check out your report now for the history!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 17, 2014)

What spooky places these are, thanks mate


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> What spooky places these are, thanks mate



No worries  I enjoy the spooky ones more tbh


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 18, 2014)

Great that, Keep meaning to take a look at this one


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Great that, Keep meaning to take a look at this one



Thanks Mars, yeah, certainly worth an hour of anyones time


----------



## clinka (Sep 18, 2014)

I have to ask, when you enter these sorts of places - do you have someone up top keeping an eye on things? The thought of someone shutting the cover and locking you in - oooer - makes me go all shaky!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

clinka said:


> I have to ask, when you enter these sorts of places - do you have someone up top keeping an eye on things? The thought of someone shutting the cover and locking you in - oooer - makes me go all shaky!



Haha, i was on my own this time, and whilst i was down there i did wonder, what if someone locked me in!!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 18, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Haha, i was on my own this time, and whilst i was down there i did wonder, what if someone locked me in!!



I wouldn't worry too much - the amount of times this place has been done recently i dont think you'd wait too long before being 'urbexed' !!!!
Nice report !!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2014)

Light in there is fantastic! 
Loving your creative shots as always, brilliant. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 19, 2014)

This seems to be a popular venue lately. Not sure I'd fancy doing it solo though, with that chonky ladder - it looks a long drop if it decides to let go.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> This seems to be a popular venue lately. Not sure I'd fancy doing it solo though, with that chonky ladder - it looks a long drop if it decides to let go.



Yeah, i must say, that ladder was scary. I had to stop about 3 times going up or down it cos it was wobbling so much. its about a 25ft drop, yeah, i wouldnt wanna fall from that tbh. Nice little place tho


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Lovely lighting an creativity chap, i will venture here one day!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cracking photos from the depths.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Its like leaving behind the old world behind for an hour when you go into them kinda places, very nice....double, double check them ladders if ur on ur own though dude


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks a great place mate


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 23, 2014)

Missed this report. Great shots but the fish stencil has yet to be used by anyone. :-(


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 24, 2014)

Excellent report, I do like the looks of this place
that last shot is bob on. I've achieved similar shots, but not as good as that.
can I be geeky and ask your settings on that?


----------



## darbians (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice shots. My first visit was solo too. The big one has scarey access now, the hatch won't open properly. 
The others were open recently too.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 29, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Excellent report, I do like the looks of this place
> that last shot is bob on. I've achieved similar shots, but not as good as that.
> can I be geeky and ask your settings on that?



Cheers! Setting on the last photo? Where ive taken 5 photos and overlayed them? Id have to get setting details for original pics from my laptop. I can dig them out when I get time


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 29, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Cheers! Setting on the last photo? Where ive taken 5 photos and overlayed them? Id have to get setting details for original pics from my laptop. I can dig them out when I get time



Ah, 5 photos. Worked out well
I've only done it on one frame before


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 29, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Ah, 5 photos. Worked out well
> I've only done it on one frame before



I would have now idea how o do it in 1 frame! 
Yeah, its literally 5 pics, overlayed in photoshop and rubbed out. Simple but effective.


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 25, 2015)

Epic Photo's guys, love it xx


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 28, 2015)

Cool stuff, Love a good underground reservoir


----------

